# Bionic 902 root update w/ Eclipse help



## kagebaka (Dec 17, 2011)

I was on 893 and saw the update to 902. I used R3l3AS3DRoot and used option 1 to factory reset and reroot on 886, updated to 893, and updated again to get 902. I checked About Phone and everything updated fine and I was running 5.9.902 and I am still rooted. I flashed Eclipse Rom v2.1 and checked about phone and now it says i'm on 5.9.901. Curious if anyone else is having this issue.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Its not an issue. The rom is built off the 901 system.


----------



## kagebaka (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks I was just double and triple checking my work again. It looks like I kept the 902 updates but like you said Eclipse was for 901 it shows as 901. My baseband shows CDMA_N_04.07.00R LTEDC_U_07.1F.00


----------

